# Missing SD Card Space



## silverblade (Jun 13, 2012)

My 32 GB Galaxy Nexus seems to be mysteriously missing some of its SD Card space. Plugged in, my phone shows it 11.8 GB free out of 28 GB as shown in the attachment. The strange thing is that the actual contents of the SD Card are only about 26 MB in size. A few days ago I had a major problem with TWRP where my SD Card contents vanished. I immediately re-flashed ClockworkMod to prevent anything else from happening. I am frustrated that this much space is taken up by something I can't find.

My theory is that the contents of my SD Card were hidden or moved during the error since the free space is the same as before the screw-up with TWRP. I can't find anything for the life of me with root browsers that point to any kind of large files that should take up this much space.

My last resort would be to simply wipe the whole thing and reflash another ROM but I would prefer to not do this just yet.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> My theory is that the contents of my SD Card were hidden or moved during the error since the free space is the same as before the screw-up with TWRP.


Hidden files for linux do not show as hidden on windows.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

May I suggest an app called disk usage. Very helpful

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

kinda happened to me, check if theres a folder called 0. thats where your old files are. otherwise, just wait a while since the galaxy nexus doesnt have an sd, its very slow and takes a bit to load


----------



## silverblade (Jun 13, 2012)

After a lot of searching I found my files in "/Data/Media". There was all of my storage as well as a copy of everything under a folder named "0" as said by doublea500. I deleted both of these after moving important documents over.

Edit: Looks like I made a mistake. It seems that when I deleted "Media" it wiped my SD Card. So I lost everything. Again.

I would like to tell anyone else with this problem to not do what I did. Very frustrating.

Edit Edit: Is there anyway I can simply restart from scratch? I have folders symlinked to my sdcard contents all over the place. I don't know if this is normal or not. I am really confused and just want to sort this out.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't understand how So many people mess this up. If u used a normal file browser like solid explorer you should have just seen the 0 folder on your External storage. Its not difficult. Btw I'm not mad at you or anything. This whole thing just confuses me as I continue to see this issue EVERYDAY.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

silverblade said:


> After a lot of searching I found my files in "/Data/Media". There was all of my storage as well as a copy of everything under a folder named "0" as said by doublea500. I deleted both of these after moving important documents over.
> 
> Edit: Looks like I made a mistake. It seems that when I deleted "Media" it wiped my SD Card. So I lost everything. Again.
> 
> ...


If you've really lost everything, you could just go ahead and factory reset the phone. Otherwise (if you want to keep what you've got) it'll be a long, time consuming task of rearranging files and folders I'm afraid.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverblade (Jun 13, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> If you've really lost everything, you could just go ahead and factory reset the phone. Otherwise (if you want to keep what you've got) it'll be a long, time consuming task of rearranging files and folders I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think I have sorted out the problems with the different folders so I am going to hold off on completely restarting the whole process.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

